# Nonsense signs



## David H




----------



## robert@fm

A rather unusual name for a restaurant:







A rather _unfortunate_ name for a restaurant:






And on a similar topic, I'm sure this newspaper ad wasn't _supposed_ to be ironic:


----------



## robert@fm

and the classic:


----------



## Alan.tnh




----------



## David H




----------



## David H




----------



## HOBIE

Big smiles


----------



## robert@fm

I think the "One Hung Lo" one was photoshopped; for a start, the name is rather suspect.  Still, it's funny anyway.


----------



## David H




----------



## Matt Cycle




----------



## HOBIE

Even more big smiles . Daft but good


----------



## David H




----------



## robert@fm

I've never seen a dog smoking an ice-cream, so that last one must be effective.


----------



## David H




----------



## Sally71

I like the "Stupidity is not a handicap..." one, although of course not all disabilities are obvious.  We met a lady yesterday who has about four long term medical conditions, she said she had a disabled permit for a while because her mobility was affected (although not badly enough to need a wheelchair).  She got out of her car, put the parking permit on the dashboard, and (presumably because she was in possession of all her limbs and didn't need mechanical walking aids) a chap said to her "Have you got that because you are fat?" 
I had my daughter with me so she wouldn't tell me what she said to him!! 
How rude can some people be!


----------



## Northerner

Sally71 said:


> I like the "Stupidity is not a handicap..." one, although of course not all disabilities are obvious.  We met a lady yesterday who has about four long term medical conditions, she said she had a disabled permit for a while because her mobility was affected (although not badly enough to need a wheelchair).  She got out of her car, put the parking permit on the dashboard, and (presumably because she was in possession of all her limbs and didn't need mechanical walking aids) a chap said to her "Have you got that because you are fat?"
> I had my daughter with me so she wouldn't tell me what she said to him!!
> How rude can some people be!


Disgusting  'Did you say that because you're an idiot?'


----------



## David H




----------



## David H




----------



## Northerner

Hehe! Like the antiques shop sign!


----------



## David H




----------



## David H




----------



## Lynn Davies

This thread has sent me over to have a browse on 'engrish.com' - I haven't been there for ages - always makes me laugh.

This one made me splutter my coffee over my keyboard!


----------



## Sally71

Not quite in the same league - but I've just been out shopping and saw a greengrocer's van, on the back was written "No cabbages left in this vehicle overnight" 

Unfortunately I was driving at the time so couldn't take a picture!


----------



## robert@fm

I think I once saw one for a hospital in China (or Japan, the ideograms are mostly the same) with English translations, and the direction sign for the gynaecological department was horribly mistranslated as "[Jeremy Hunt] Examination"!  I suspect that if I were to find that one again, it would be too rude to post here.


----------



## HOBIE

David H said:


> View attachment 1199 View attachment 1200 View attachment 1201


Brilliant


----------



## David H




----------



## HOBIE

Even BETTER !  I was wondering why my eye hurt


----------



## SlowRunner

Alan.tnh said:


> View attachment 1172


My son has this one on his bedroom door!


----------



## SlowRunner




----------



## SlowRunner




----------



## SlowRunner




----------



## SlowRunner




----------



## AlisonM

May the wart be with you:


----------



## Bloden

Will this thread never end?!! Hahahahahahahahaha. I'm crying laughing. Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## David H




----------



## David H




----------



## KateR

Thanks for the great laugh. I can't see my computer screen now for the tears streaming down my face.


----------



## Alan.tnh

Sally71 said:


> Not quite in the same league - but I've just been out shopping and saw a greengrocer's van, on the back was written "No cabbages left in this vehicle overnight"
> 
> Unfortunately I was driving at the time so couldn't take a picture!


 We have a van locally who is an aerial / satellite fitter his slogan on the van is " satisfaction with every erection" I will get a photo he uses the same Sainsbury as me see it quite often.


----------



## David H




----------



## Annette

Now I want a celery phone...


----------



## HOBIE

David H said:


> View attachment 1222 View attachment 1223 View attachment 1225 View attachment 1227





David H said:


> View attachment 1222 View attachment 1223 View attachment 1225 View attachment 1227


Very good


----------



## AlisonM

Glaswegian delicacy?


----------



## AlisonM

Annette Anderson said:


> Now I want a celery phone...


Me too.


----------



## David H




----------



## SB2015

Keep these coming.  It is good to end the day with a chuckle.


----------



## David H




----------



## robert@fm

I laaughed so hard at the last post, I descended into a coughing fit!


----------



## David H




----------



## David H

One more after this and then I'm finished

Quiz back Monday Morning.


----------



## David H




----------



## robert@fm

That's like the newspaper columnist who (jokingly) complained that he couldn't use the London Underground: "The signs on the escalators say 'dogs must be carried', but I haven't got a dog".


----------



## SB2015

Thank you all.


----------



## HOBIE

Brill .  Will remember them


----------



## robert@fm

When movies collide...




Don't say you weren't warned:












Those grey squirrels, on the other hand, drive like maniacs.




Think it o-over...


----------



## Ljc

Thank you everyone , I'm now in hysterics.


----------



## robert@fm

This one posted by David H in a previous thread bears repeating:




Presumably, they had got behind with their screening.








But what if the person reading that sign doesn't have one either?


----------

